# Our new "addition"



## ctinsley (Aug 17, 2007)

Waited until after congress to show our new addition. We will be picking her up at the Nationals. This is "Buckeye WCF Classical Sinsation" a foundation registered weanling. She is a King Lee daughter. Can't wait til next year to get her out to the shows.


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 17, 2007)

Congratulations. She's beautiful!



:


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW :new_shocked: Very nice, very colorful! Can't wait to see more !!!! Congrats!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww she's adorable, and look at that FACE! Congrats! Please post more pics when you can !

Andrea


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 17, 2007)

Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing more pictures. :bgrin


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats,,,,,,I saw her in person and she is very nice,,,,,,she was my pick in the field,,,,but she was already sold,,,,congrats and good luck next year,,,,,she is a pretty girl<<<<<< :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Leeana (Aug 17, 2007)

Is this the filly Getitia took to congress? When i was at Getitia's she spoke so highly of this one filly, maybe that is her? She looks absolutely lovely!

Someday i will have a lovely foundation lee filly, someday! :bgrin :bgrin. You make me so jelious



:



:


----------



## crponies (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow! She is gorgeous! I love those ponies Getitia breeds. :bgrin


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 17, 2007)

:new_shocked: outstanding filly. love to see more photos of her. i love her markings.



:


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 17, 2007)

Now that's what I call COLOR!! She's very pretty



:


----------



## Devon (Aug 20, 2007)

:new_shocked:

WOW


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Aug 22, 2007)

CONGRATS!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: She is gorgeous!! :new_shocked: Very flashy, I love her face marking! :new_shocked:



:


----------

